# Fun getting home last night on Metra



## frj1983 (Aug 16, 2007)

I counted my lucky stars last night, as I managed to get to Chicago Union Station from my job near the Watertower in a record 9 minutes. I stepped on the 4:28 express to Aurora (an early train for me) and thought "oh cool, I'll get home early tonight." Half-way to Downers Grove, the engineer called the conductor and they spoke for about 5 minutes.

On arriving at Downers Grove, the doors opened on the passenger cars and as people got off, the engine shuddered and died. After 15 minutes of trying to start the engine again, they gave up and called Operations. Metra decided to have the train behind us, couple on and push our cars while pulling the others. This resulted in double stops at each platform to let off passengers. In the meantime, we rode in unlit and uncooled passenger cars (luckily it was a gray evening or we would have baked in the sun). Finally we pulled into the Route 59 Station and were told that everyone had to get off and that we would be picked up by a train directly behind us. I was amazed when I looked behind us and saw at least 3 headlights from Metra passenger trains in the distance...this really threw everyone off. That MPI Locomotive in the middle was pushing and pulling 19 passenger cars. And oh yes, the unit that died was F40 #190...which is constantly breaking down...It has failed like this at least 4 times in the last 2 years. If I were Metra I'd drop #190 off at LaGrange and tell EMD to junk it!

End result last night, 3 1/2 hours to get home when normally it's 1 1/2 hours. I'm waxing philosophical though, I've been riding Metra for 10 years now, and this is only the 3rd time a situation like this has happened. So the odds are good I'll make it home on time tonight!


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 16, 2007)

frj1983 said:


> I counted my luck stars last night, as I managed to get to Chicago Union Station from my job near the Watertower in a record 9 minutes. I stepped on the 4:28 express to Aurora (an early train for me) and thought "oh cool, I'll get home early tonight." Half-way to Downers Grove, the engineer called the conductor and they spoke for about 5 minutes.
> On arriving at Downers Grove, the doors opened on the passnger cars and as people got off, the engine shuddered and died. After 15 minutes of trying to start the engine again, they gave up and called Operations. Metra decided to have the train behind us, couple on and push our cars while pulling the others. This resulted in double stops at each platform to let off passengers. In the meantime, we rode in unlit and uncooled passenger cars (luckily it was a gray evening or we would have baked in the sun). Finally we pulled into the Route 59 Station and were told that everyone had to get off and that we would be picked up by a train directly behind us. I was amazed when I looked behind us and saw at least 3 headlights from Metra passenger trains in the distance...this really threw everyone off. That MPI Locomotive in the middle was pushing and pulling 19 passenger cars. And oh yes, the unit that died was F40 #190...which is constantly breaking down...It has failed like this at least 4 times in the last 2 years. If I were Metra I'd drop #190 off at LaGrange and tell EMD to junk it!
> 
> End result last night, 3 1/2 hours to get home when normally it's 1 1/2 hours. I'm waxing philosophical though, I've been riding Metra for 10 years now, and this is only the 3rd time a situation like this has happened. So the odds are good I'll make it home on time tonight!


WOW! Good to know. I'll be riding Metra from Aurora to CUS and back a few times week after next. Hope I don't have any problems like you did.


----------



## frj1983 (Aug 16, 2007)

MrFSS said:


> frj1983 said:
> 
> 
> > I counted my luck stars last night, as I managed to get to Chicago Union Station from my job near the Watertower in a record 9 minutes. I stepped on the 4:28 express to Aurora (an early train for me) and thought "oh cool, I'll get home early tonight." Half-way to Downers Grove, the engineer called the conductor and they spoke for about 5 minutes.
> ...


Actually MrFSS,

I believe you'll have zero problems taking this train so I wouldn't worry too much about it. I was more fascinated by the use of one locomotive to push/pull all those cars. BNSF is usually pretty good at getting these trains over the road on time!


----------



## MetraBNSF (Sep 2, 2007)

frj1983 said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > frj1983 said:
> ...


I was on the 4:44, we were the train that came up behind you, coupled up, and pushed you to Route 59. When we talk about locomotive failures, the MP36's seem to get the most attention. We usually get one on that particular train. There are some Metra locomotives assigned to the BNSF that need to be dropped off in LaGrange and junked!


----------



## frj1983 (Sep 5, 2007)

MetraBNSF said:


> frj1983 said:
> 
> 
> > MrFSS said:
> ...


Well I am amazed that some of those F40's just keep going and going and going........


----------

